# Problem with smoking pork butt



## stacyrena (Jun 24, 2017)

I am a new smoker, did my first pork butt (3 lbs) on a smoke hollow 4 n 1. Had a few issues very difficult to keep smoker heated  wouldn't get above 200. Went through a lot of charcoal and wood more then I thought it should. after it was done, Let it rest for an hour after removing from smoker meat was very tough and very dry, not sure what I need to do to keep meat juicy, any advice??


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2017)

If it was tough & dry it was not cooked long enough.

You need to get the internal meat temp up to about 205, and that's just about impossible to do if you can't keep your smoker above 200.

Al


----------



## schlotz (Jun 25, 2017)

First things first. The heat situation needs to be resolved. Something obviously is awry as almost any charcoal grill/smoker can heat well above 200.  What equipment are you using to smoke on?  Did you start the charcoal in a chimney starter? What air vent controls do you have?  Lastly, what are you using to monitor actual grate temps? (fyi - built in thermos are notorious for becoming inaccurate) If you don't have a separate therm you might want to check out the Maverick line.

While we are on the subject of therms you also need one to monitor the IT of your meat (Mavericks for example can do this as well). Meat can't tell time and generally it's done when it wants to be.  For butts, you are looking for an IT of around 200 where it should then be removed, and rested for at least an hour although, I suggest a minimum of two wrapped in foil and placed in a cooler with towels to help maintain the heat.  Wonderful things happen to it during this rest.  Butts will go into a stall while smoking (due to evaporation) where the temp doesn't rise for a few hours or so.  This can be unnerving for those new to the process. You either maintain your patience or use the crutch method i.e. the stall usually starts somewhere around an IT of 160 so pull the butt and tightly double wrap it in alum foil then replace it in the smoker.  This stops the evap and the IT will continue to climb.

Never give up!  The results are worth the effort. BTW: keep the lid closed, if you're lookin' ya ain't cookin' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Matt


----------



## joe black (Jun 25, 2017)

^^^^ ditto what Matt said^^^^  

When you wrap for the stall, put in 1/2 cup of apple juice.  The juice will add moisture to help push it through the stall.  The apple will add a little flavor and the acid in the juice will help with tenderness.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## stacyrena (Jun 26, 2017)

Its a smoke hollow 4 n 1, I bought a oven thermometer to put on the grate to see what in actually cooking at,(have a Maverick ordered) only way I could get the grill above 200 was but putting briquettes in the same chamber as the meat otherwise just using the firebox alone was not getting over that no matter how much charcoal/ wood I was putting in it, has a air flow on the side of the firebox and chimney on the charcoal grill. Had vent on side of firebox open all the way, chimney half open. Don't have a chimney starter yet, going to purchase one b4 my next attempt


----------



## newbie2 smoker (Dec 26, 2017)

stacyrena said:


> I am a new smoker, did my first pork butt (3 lbs) on a smoke hollow 4 n 1. Had a few issues very difficult to keep smoker heated  wouldn't get above 200. Went through a lot of charcoal and wood more then I thought it should. after it was done, Let it rest for an hour after removing from smoker meat was very tough and very dry, not sure what I need to do to keep meat juicy, any advice??


Hey Stacyrena
I use the SH 4 in 1 also.  First you should look up mods for the Smoke Hollow to seal up the firebox with nomex and high temp caulk.  Just goggle it and follow directions.  
Second, use the small port on the Firefox side of smoke chamber to check chamber temps.  I use my thermopen since it is reliable.  My built in therm said 205 and thermopen read 252.  So that is an issue also, don' trust the built in.   My first pork butt 7.5 lbs, took like 14+ hours.  Finished it in the oven and took it out at 2am.  But it was maybe best I ever ate.  In fact have one in the smoker as I write this.  
Do the mods, watch chamber temps as well as IT, and try again, it is worth it.


----------

